

The evolution of socialist strategies - duncan_bayne
http://www.stephenhicks.org/2009/11/16/the-evolution-of-socialist-strategies/

======
duncan_bayne
This is a particularly handy flowchart:

[http://www.stephenhicks.org/wp-
content/uploads/2009/11/hicks...](http://www.stephenhicks.org/wp-
content/uploads/2009/11/hicks-ep-chart-56-evolution-of-socialist-
strategies-200x283.gif)

Why did socialists of old invoke poverty as the reason for their policies, and
modern socialists invoke inequality? Because capitalism is in the process of
fixing poverty, and you don't gain power over people by promising to fix a
problem that's a) fixable, and b) largely already fixed.

